# 22 Magnum Rifle Scope Recommendations



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

How about some recommendations for a scope to be mounted on a Marlin 22 Magnum..

I have not used a scope in many years, but I think I remember that a 
3 X 9-40 is pretty standard??? 

Just gonna shoot some piggies & varmints.... 

I am old so I need all the help I can get..


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Bushnell Banner 4-12 on mine, and a Swift 4-12 on my .17HMR.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

3x9x40 works well on 22's. I have a bushnell trophy series on my 10/22. Most of your shots will be with in 100yards anyhow.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Take a look at Leopold. They make some real fine scopes and come with a lifetime warranty.

http://www.swfa.com/c-100-leupold-rimfire-airgun-scopes.aspx


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 3 Marlin 22mag. Stainless rifles and put silver bushnell 3x9's on all of them. Been shooting one of them for years and the scope works great. Not an expensive scope but just perfect for a 22 mag. Very accurate. We use them alot for hunting squirrels, rabbits, etc. I can shoot a rabbit in the eye from a pretty good distance with that scope.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Tasco World Class 3-9x40


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Got a little 3x9x40 Bushnell on a custom 10-22 and with the barrel "Lilja" and trigger" Volquartsen" it's a head shot killer at 100 yds. Before anyone gets offended that's with none or very very little wind and with match Eley bullets.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone...

I am going with the Bushnell 3X9-40 Dawn to Dusk scope...

*Bushnell 3-9x40 Banner Dusk & Dawn Rifle Scope *

*Specifications*Weight (oz):13

Multi-X​Length (in):12 Eye Relief (in):4 Field of View @ 100yds (ft):40 - 14 Exit Pupil (mm):13 - 4.4 MOA:1/4 Lens Coating Dusk & Dawn Brightness Multi-Coated Warranty:Limited Lifetime

713946 $*69.95*

Under $100.00

SG


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Ditto!*



Txfirenfish said:


> Tasco World Class 3-9x40


 I have had the walnut stock tube fed marlin 22 mag with a world class scope on it for over 10 years and have never knock on wood made a move on that scope; and I can eye shoot rabbits or head shoot tree rats at 90-100 yards with the 34 grain winchester supreme bullets. There has been many pigs and other game taken with that gun over the years, that is my go to gun when it comes to threading the needle; I highly suggust the world class for that gun.

Brian


----------

